# special needs education on CDS - cerebral palsy



## barneypup (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has any information on special needs education in the Costa Del Sol area.

I have three children, we would love to relocate but my eldest child, {10} has severe Cerebral Palsy.

I have searched the internet but have not found any information reguarding resources for special education. 

Hope you can help, Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barneypup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any information on special needs education in the Costa Del Sol area.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

I can't specifically or personally help with the CDS - but there is an excellent special needs school near me, & I can't imagine it's the only one in Spain!!

try using google.es & putting in _educación especial_ & the town 

I got this by putting _educación especial Benalmádena_

educacion - Buscar con Google


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at this old thread that was revived recently. There's a link in post 25 to special education centres, region by region, that you might find useful.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pecial-needs-school-costa-blanca-north-3.html
After 5 posts (asking more questions or contributing some info yourself...) you could send a personal message to some of the people who have posted on the thread to see how they got on.
You could also try getting in touch with the local education authority of the area you'd like to go to, or the town hall.


----------

